# Gray Snapper questions



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Are the gray snapper(i.e. mangrove snapper) plentiful in Pensacola area and if so what time of year is best???


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes and yearround best in summer


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

gotta find rocks


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

I been catching some around 3 mile while trying for sheeps.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I seem to catch a lot more of themduring the hottest months.


----------



## gotwake7 (Apr 4, 2008)

are using shrimp to catch them while trying for sheepies


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Will gray snapper readily take a jig?Anybody have any success with this. Are they normally deeper? When do they hit best at night???


----------

